# mini skid steer power broom?? questions



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

who uses a mini skid for snow? i am looking into getting a power broom for my mini. advantages or disadvantages?
ideas or thoughts???


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

sorry if this isn't whjat your asking about but i used a power broom for the first time this past week in the snow to go over rough sets of RR tracks that were damaging my pushers. this was on a full size machine , 84" wide broom, and i couldn't have been happier with they way it worked. when the operator had free time he would sweep along with us and it worked great...definitely something i'll buy if i keep this contract
steve


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

high or low flow machine? im looking at one for side walks to speed things up a bit. at one site its about 3100 linear feet. most are straight shot but some have curves and some are along main road..


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I have been tols they don't work well with more than 6". Why not throw a plow on it?


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a blower on mine and it does a good job, throws the snow a long ways with the blower, I would think a broom would do a good job, I have a plow as well and it just doesnt impress me at all, to slow and it doesnt help that I have a 7' plow, but I would use a blower or a broom, just depends on what you are doing.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

the machine i'm running the broom on it NOT a hi flow machine, as far as the 6" goes , i can see where it would not be effective but our snow never piles up like that. after the broom went by the pavement was bare. the broom i have is a poly and steel combo.
steve


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I just got a blower for our sidewalk machine (2320 Deere) can't wait to try it out.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

im thinking the broom will be better than the blower because we keep up with the walks and would only be clearing about 3" of snow we use small padle blowers but im looking for more coverage and speed. i got a quote for a 48" broom with poly bristles for $2900.00 with manual angle. i found one used (75 miles away) for 2400.00

thanks all


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

I say go for it, if the broom suits your needs and as long as you are happy. The only thing I dont like about the small machines is how slow they are compared to anything else, but oh well.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

i just dont think a blade will clean as well as a broom. i mean they are made for cleaning and when the pavment is uneven i think it will do great..... as to a blower 4500 dollars is alot just for sidewalks


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

andrewlawnrangr;958307 said:


> im thinking the broom will be better than the blower because we keep up with the walks and would only be clearing about 3" of snow we use small padle blowers but im looking for more coverage and speed. i got a quote for a 48" broom with poly bristles for $2900.00 with manual angle. i found one used (75 miles away) for 2400.00
> 
> thanks all


try here http://www.rootgrapple.com/rotary_broom.html


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

need one for a mini skid thank you


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

We run a brrom on a full size for sidewalks and if you keep up with the snow 2-3" max it is great. for smalller its really nice. I would get one with the metal and poly brush. A site we subbed at last year used walk behind brooms so similar size and again as long as the snow wasnt to deep they were great.
If the snow is deep blow then sweep.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

with the mix bristles will they scratch pavers, blue stone, concrete or sealed blacktop?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am not positive we only use on concrete sidewalks. I have a friend that does a paver driveway route with only a broom and I will ask what they run.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

andrewlawnrangr;958859 said:


> need one for a mini skid thank you


your welcome...posted that site because he is so cheap...thought he might do a smaller broom that wasn't listed. he told me they are power angle and reversable


----------

